# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Конец света - споры и мнения.

## Irina

*Ученые продолжают споры о конце света. А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

_Ученые во всем мире задаются вопросом, насколько сильным окажется негативное магнитное излучение нашей материнской звезды — Солнца в 2012 году,  когда, как известно, оно достигнет основных циклов своей активности._

Согласно прогнозам, изменение магнитной полярности на Солнце может действовать как колоссальный магнит, способный изменить магнитные поля всех космических тел в гелиосфере, в которой находится и наша Земля, передает портал «Великая Эпоха».

«Мы зовем ее бабочкой, потому что солнечные пятна на ней похожи по форме на крылья бабочки», — сказал представитель Центра космических полетов NASA Дэвид Хатауэй из в статье о влиянии солнечной динамики на геомагнетизм. По его словам, из-за всех тонкостей  воздействие на изменение поля гелиосферы трудно определить.

Согласно долгосрочному календарю цивилизации Майя, конец нашей цивилизации наступит в последний день 13-го бактуна (Майя считали время в циклах из 13 бактунов (13×144 000 дней). По нашему календарю это будет 21 декабря 2012 года.

Майя назвали последние двадцать лет 13-го бактуна (1992-2012) периодом «возрождения Земли» или «Очищения Земли». В 755 году один монах  майя предсказал, что после 1991 года произойдут два главных события: люди узнают тайны космоса и начнется очищение и возрождение Земли.

Некоторые считают, что Большая государственная печать Соединенных Штатов иллюстрирует это пророчество. На обратной стороне печати изображена пирамида, имеющая 13 уровней. На верхушке пирамиды нарисован яркий глаз. Считается, что это символизирует пробуждение людей после 13 бактуна.

Существуют различные точки зрения, связанные с концом света. В 2007 году ученый, занятый в программе NASA's ICESat, Х. Джай Звалли предположил, что к 2012 году весь лед  в Северном Ледовитом океане растает.

А Хабибулло Абдуссаматов из Пулковской астрономической обсерватории утверждает, что в 2012 году пятна на солнце станут причиной начала короткого ледникового периода, который продлится до середины следующего столетия.

Ранее сообщалось, что американские ученые объяснили хронологию майя, согласно которой в 2012 году должен произойти конец света. Известно, что цивилизация майя достигла высокого развития в астрономии, системе календаря, сложной математике и абстрактной мысли. По хронологии майя современная эпоха началась 12 августа 3114 года до н.э. и должна завершиться 21 декабря 2012 года н.э.

По расчетам астрономов в 2012 году во время декабрьского солнцестояния Солнце должно оказаться в зоне Млечного пути. Когда Солнце окажется в этой зоне, должно произойти обновление мира, его новое рождение. Соответственно предсказание майя касается события, которое изменит ход истории.

Как утверждают американские ученые, на Солнце произойдут мощные вспышки. Колоссальный заряд плазмы, который  извергнет Солнце, парализует на Земле все энергосистемы. Вызванный этой аварией экономический паралич станет причиной гибели миллионов людей уже в этот год.

Ликвидация последствий катастрофы может продлиться десятки лет.

----------


## Irina

*Астрономы заявляют, что «кислотный туман» уничтожит Землю через 4 года*

*Планета Земля может погибнуть из-за черной дыры. Астрономы обнаружили в нашей галактике гигантское облако, относящееся к разряду так называемых «кислотных туманов».
*
Оно состоит из космической пыли и уничтожает все небесные тела, встречающиеся на своем пути. Диаметр облака — около 10 млн миль, первой обнаружила его обсерватория NASA.

Как отмечают ученые, объект, вероятнее всего, находится у условного радиуса черной дыры, которая, по расчетам, находится в центре нашей галактики, сообщает израильский портал Strana.

Когда облако приблизится к Солнечной системе, не только Земля, но и вся система будет уничтожена. Предположительно, это произойдет в 2014 году.

«Разрушение всей нашей Солнечной системы неизбежно», — заявил астрофизик Кембриджского университета Альберт Шервинский.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые нашли новую причину возможного конца света и перенесли его на 2 млрд лет.
*
Как передают «Новости науки», по мнению ученых Земля постепенно теряет атмосферу. Ранее считалось, что магнитное поле планеты защищает атмосферу от губительного влияния космоса. Но как выяснилось, эта защита не идеальна.

Ученые подсчитали, что ежегодно в космос уходит около 60 тыс. тонн кислорода. Если темпы улетучивания атмосферы сохранятся на нынешнем уровне, то планета потеряет свою атмосферу через 2 млрд лет, и, соответственно, станет непригодной для жизни.

Ранее ученые заявляли, что конец света настанет через 5,4 млрд лет. Именно тогда, по предварительным оценкам, Солнце должно было превратится в красного гиганта и поглотить Землю. Красные гиганты являются поздним этапом эволюции звезд, чья масса лежит в пределах от половины до пяти-шести солнечных. При расширении красные гиганты поглощают близнаходящиеся планеты. Как правило, вокруг таких звезд существует зона отчуждения глубиной около 0,6 астрономической единицы.

Кроме того, очередной конец света предсказали приморские ученые-астрофизики. По их мнению, согласно древнему календарю Майя, квантовый переход начнется в 2012 году.

----------

